# A3 5-door question????



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

Jamie--any word on the A3/S3 here in the States? Audi of America is confirming that they will sell the A3 5-door (yet to be seen by anyone?) but NO word as to the 3-door A3 and S3 models. Can you give us any insight? Thanks
And when are we gonna see the 5-door A3?


----------



## WOBVr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: A3 5-door question???? (mr_e1974)*

I heard that Audi was only going to import the 5 door A3 and not the 3 door nor the S3
Now as of the details i am not too sure but some people here will know


----------

